# Float Trip



## robert carter (May 24, 2010)

I`ve been thinking about a possible float trip on the Altamaha next year. In early October from Jeff Davis county where the Oconee comes in to the Ocmulgee all the way to Darien. It would be a long trip 167 miles lasting Several days no doubt. I`m gonna float between a few landings this year to get a feel for how far I can go in a day.
   There are many WMA`s along the way and several landings as well if supplies are needed. I`ve fell in love with the canoe and really think it would be a blast. I have already floated from near Jacksonville to Rocky Hammock and had a lot of fun and it did`nt take long at all. I actually paddled up River from Rocky Hammock landing to Flat Tub landing once. Thats a heck of a ways to paddle up stream on a River with current like the Ocmulgee.

   I plan on a short canoe trip during early bow season. Maybe from Flat tub to Bullard Creek this year. I love hunting out of the boat and the canoe throws extra adventure in it. All this pending on River Stage of course. I don`t run my John boat when the River is Super flooded like its been this past year.

  Anyone interested let me know. I plan on the long trip next year God Willing with a whole lot of planning time in between. It will be fun floating, fishing and hunting.Be kinda like an affordable "Alasken" trip on the "Moose John". But instead of Moose we`ll be after Swamp Rhino`s and deer.RC


----------



## LanceColeman (May 24, 2010)

I'm IN.


----------



## baldfish (May 24, 2010)

Very Interesting
to have time to hunt and fish say 6 to 8 miles a day


----------



## crackerdave (May 24, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 24, 2010)

"Deliverance" comes to mind. You'd make a great Burt Reynolds but who would be the 3 other guys?


Sounds Like Fun...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 24, 2010)

Dang RC, sounds like a fun trip. The landing would be the critter unloading spot. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (May 24, 2010)

I've got a canoe, will travel! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 24, 2010)

Sounds like a great adventure!  I'd love to come.  Interested in finding how many miles per day as well.  One hundred and sixty seven sounds like a two week trip to me.  Then again, we would be going with the current.  It would be tough to swing more than 4-5 days for me.

Martin, you kinda resemble the Warren Beaty character.     WWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## robert carter (May 24, 2010)

I was thinking to hunt along the River on the WMA`s then when when you hit the sections with no WMA try to make some time.I was very surprised how fast you can go with a good current like the Altamaha has and lite paddling. I`ll have the time figured purty close after this Summer and plan on some 2 day trips on the sections of the River I`m not familer with. One thing a friend brought up....Take out a Jaycee landing in Jesup to avoid the nasty water from there down caused by the Mill.Thats probably still a 100 mile trip.RC


----------



## SGADawg (May 24, 2010)

A friend of mine, her husband and 1 or 2 other couples went from the bridge above Hazlehurst to 2-way fish camp a few years ago, but they took a pontoon boat.  I don't remember how long, but I think about 5-6 days.


----------



## Dennis (May 24, 2010)

Dang it sounds like i need a canoe


----------



## hogdgz (May 24, 2010)

I better find me a good tree and start carving out a canoe, lol!!!  Sounds like a blast RC, I could do a few days but if it was much over that then I dont know if i could get off work. It would be a blast for shure.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2010)

Gosh Robert, that sounds like alot of fun!!!! I have a nice canoe!!!!!! Just don't plan it the same weekend as the Rum Creek Ladies Only WMA Hunt.....OKAY??????? Please, please??!!!!
I'm itching just thinking about it actually!!!!!


----------



## Tailfeather (May 24, 2010)

That would be a great time, Mr. Robert.  I absolutely love hunting from my canoe or kayak.....not only does it add fun and adventure, it gets you where most folks are too lazy to go.  More pleasant to paddle one out than to drag, that's for sure.

Here's a few that got paddled out last year.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 24, 2010)

robert carter said:


> I was thinking to hunt along the River on the WMA`s then when when you hit the sections with no WMA try to make some time.I was very surprised how fast you can go with a good current like the Altamaha has and lite paddling. I`ll have the time figured purty close after this Summer and plan on some 2 day trips on the sections of the River I`m not familer with. One thing a friend brought up....Take out a Jaycee landing in Jesup to avoid the nasty water from there down caused by the Mill.Thats probably still a 100 mile trip.RC



 You should come up here and go down the hooch in one ya wanna see get on down stream PDQ.

Hey how we get back to our trucks?? OK wait. My truck will be parked at yer house. hows everyone else gettin back to there trucks?


----------



## gurn (May 24, 2010)

RC that sounds like a real adventure. I've always wanted to do something like that.


----------



## robert carter (May 25, 2010)

I can get some folks to move our trucks to the take out point later.That won`t be a problem. I`ll keep you folks in the loop when I start my short trips. Maybe ya`ll want to come.RC


----------



## bownarrow (May 25, 2010)

no doubt would be a lot of fun. I can't swing that kind of time off but got a couple of canoes that don't get used near enough. Dennis or someone else who needs one just give me a call and we'll see about getting together---good boats are a lot like good dogs, you can never seem to get them out enough


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 25, 2010)

Summer of 1972 at ABAC, Tifton,Ga. We build these modified Kayaks after class and on weekends. Part of our Wildlife Technology Class for the summer was a week trip down the Alapaha River. We put in at Willacoochee and got out somewhere near Valdosta. Course we weren't hunting. We had one lady in the class and our Professor pitched a tent for her every night. Rest of us slept under the stars. Guess which kayak she was in. The guy that own it let her paint it to her liken. Fun on the river. I'm not much of a water guy. 2 minutes in the water and I'd be at the bottom. Can't wait to see the pictures from this hunt this fall. mIKe


----------



## Apex Predator (May 25, 2010)

Robert, when you say "next" year, are you talking about Oct 2011 or 2010?


----------



## b-dog (May 25, 2010)

i have been wanting to get a nicer canoe for some float trips. not sure if i am ready for that one yet. what sort of canoe do you use. i am tring to to find the perfect one(ha! ha!) right now. so many differant kinds,shapes and lenths. it's a little confusing.


----------



## robert carter (May 25, 2010)

2011 Marty. I`m gonna make a lot of short trips to get a feel for things. A couple of things to consider would be how much hunting we could do. I could shorten the trip to allow more hunting time.That would probably be better for a float/hunting trip. A very good start would be from the Jacksonville bridge. Float down to "Johns" Island and set camp. Hunt about a couple of days on Flat Tub and Horse Creek. Float to Bullard . Would take most of a day and we may have to camp a nite then hunt Bullard a Day or two. Float to Big Hammock which would take another day and a half and hunt there a bit.The next WMA would be Griffen Ridge and a heck of a float so we may consider ending at The landing just past Big Hammock. Can`t remember the name of it . High Bluff or something like that.

  The long 167 mile trip may be better just as a "canoe" trip with some fishing for the pot thrown in because of time restrictions.I could swing about 12 days off but if you take out hunting time it would probably take much less. A canoe will make some surprising time with the current and paddling a bit.

   I`ve hunted from the boat a lot and can tell you it is the most enjoyable and productive way for my style of hunting.But its always been put in and out at the same landing but of course hunting with Mr. Mercury makes that easy. RC


----------



## LanceColeman (May 25, 2010)

Count me in on some of them short trips RC. I may hafta "borrow" one of Joels canoes until mines ready, but hopefullly it will be ready before then.


----------



## robert carter (May 25, 2010)

Here are just a couple of my River hunting/fishing trips with my little John Boat . I don`t have any uploads of my canoe trips yet but maybe soon. You can see its addicting or at least for me.RC








These next couple were in the same evening..


----------



## robert carter (May 25, 2010)

Brother Johns bow...











  We wuz hunting from the boat when my Buddy Jim Keener killed his first pig from the ground...



Killed this run down buck from the ground on a boat hunt with Brother John...


----------



## Bowana (May 25, 2010)

Sounds like fun!! I picked up a 16' canoe for free.99 that i'm gonna get ready for this fall. Painting the outside and rhino lining the interior.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2010)

I love the pictures Robert!!! Esp. the one from the boat with the sunset over the tree tops. I can hear the frogs right now!!!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 25, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I love the pictures Robert!!! Esp. the one from the boat with the sunset over the tree tops. I can hear the frogs right now!!!!!!!



yea but, can ya hear the skeeters?? therma cells aint optional..... they MANDITORY!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> yea but, can ya hear the skeeters?? therma cells aint optional..... they MANDITORY!



Yes Sir!!!!!!!!!! I got mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rare Breed (May 25, 2010)

RC have you done the Moose John trip? I have been looking for someone that's been on it for some insider info.


----------



## RogerB (May 25, 2010)

RC, I have the canoe and the time, maybe a few can make the entire trip, with others joining for some sections.


----------



## SOS (May 25, 2010)

The shorter but more hunting trip sounds enticing.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

it would take me about an hour and a half drive to get to the mighty mississippi river. if dropped a canoe in, how long would it take me to paddle the 1100 miles to get down your way? i would be sure to pack a bowfishing rig so i could get some aerial shooting in on the asian carp on the way down. 

that sounds like a great hunt from the canoes! i hope you enjoy trip and friendship. i am thinking of planning a canoe hunt in northern wi. this fall. makes for some great memories.


----------



## gregg dudley (May 25, 2010)

Robert, just bought a kayak yesterday.  I am going to make a five day 50 mile trip on either the Suwanee or the Ocklawaha starting June 7 of this year with the boy scouts.  I would love to try to make some of your adventures/outings.  Keep us posted.

Gregg


----------



## pine nut (May 26, 2010)

Man I've always wanted to do something like this.  If time will permit me I 'll sure be interested.  You are liable to have lots a help on this.  I think a lot of us have a hankerin' for something of this nature.  Makes us forget the troubles of the times!  I think the ole timers calls 'em shinin' times!  Sounds like the makin's of good un's. 
Bill


----------



## DAGATOR16 (May 26, 2010)

Sure sounds great. Timing is everything.


----------



## bownarrow (May 26, 2010)

Lance, just say the word. Got a one man kevlar Blue Hole that only weighs about forty # (mainly a whitewater boat), an Old Town Guide 14 that's also pretty light and a 16' aluminum Michi-Craft that would prolly be the best of all--it's big and deep enough to haul a bunch of gear (or game), got a square stern so you could even put a motor on it if you need to do any upstream running


----------



## TGUN (May 26, 2010)

Robert, in my younger days I spent allot of time traveling the Boundary Waters in Northern MN by canoe and doing some hunting and fishing. In the fall with shorter days I always figured 12-14 miles a day when traveling mostly by river. Lakes/portages were 6-10 miles a day. That gave me some hunting and fishing time, but not allot. I fell in love with that "disconnected from the world" adventure. I am thinking you have a good 10-12 day trip on your hands for the 100 miles with more focus on the hunt. Sounds like a great trip, less the water mocs. Have been transplanted here for 20 years now and still cannot get used to those boogers. I know I am missing some good times in the swamps and rivers, but I have to wait until Dec. or Jan. before I venture out in those areas.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 26, 2010)

TGUN said:


> Sounds like a great trip, less the water mocs. Have been transplanted here for 20 years now and still cannot get used to those boogers. I know I am missing some good times in the swamps and rivers, but I have to wait until Dec. or Jan. before I venture out in those areas.



Ya don't ever get used to em. When ya do you get bit. I was born and raised in Catahoula Parish La. Land of many cotton mouth. You did not go in my yard at night without boots on because there was usually one layin out there somewhere comin out the ponds.

You aint lived til ya stand waist deep in lily pads and water whippin a stump tail with a bomber long A pulled tight to the end of a 6'6" flippin stick.


----------



## Dennis (May 26, 2010)

Come to think of it i have a 16' johnboat powered by yamaha. I could be the cargo ship you now with the adult beverage's and food!!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 26, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Come to think of it i have a 16' johnboat powered by yamaha. I could be the cargo ship you now with the adult beverage's and food!!



I was thinkin we need a pontoon boat for that!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2010)

That is truly one of the purtiest places on earth, the Three Rivers Area. I was raised up a couple of miles up the Oconee from the forks of the rivers.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 26, 2010)

Dennis it aint optional for you man. You hafta go. Comic relief and funny stories make good medicine on long trips.


----------



## rapid fire (May 27, 2010)

Robert, I'm in.  I will be down at the inlaws some this season too, so I will get with you with the dates and maybe we can scout a section.  Great idea you got going.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a 15.5' jon boat with a merc 20 hp jet motor, a canoe, and a kayak. I love the river so well we named our daughter River. And we always looking for a new river to explore. I will be keeping up with this thread. By the way if any of you guys wanna try the lower flint I'd be glad to show you around, just holler.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 6, 2010)

dangit - you guys are killing me...............


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 6, 2010)

I see the plot for the makins of a movie entitled
"The Inlaw RC Wales".

No tellin who will be floatin along when he gets where he's goin


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 6, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I see the plot for the makins of a movie entitled
> "The Inlaw RC Wells".
> 
> No tellin who will be floatin along when he gets where he's goin



It got "Deliverance" all over it w this crowd


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 11, 2011)

So, Mr. RC, how's the planning going?  I am in for next year if you're still planning to do this.


----------



## doofus (Nov 11, 2011)

R.C. in '99 I put in the O'conee at Milledgeville and went plumb to salt water...5 days from Three Rivers (where the O'cmulgee and O'conee flow together to form the Altamaha) to Altamaha Park. But that was all paddlin...no huntin or fishin till I stopped for the night.


----------



## BOUNDS333 (Nov 11, 2011)

I would love to be in on this trip! I've floated the Altamaha a couple of times down to Darien and it's a great trip! I've got 3 kayaks and a canoe and ready to go!


----------



## jhamilt (Nov 11, 2011)

If it works out where I can I would love to go, doubt I could make the whole trip but could probably do at least the last leg, say from jesup to darien. Did a float trip down several years ago, was an easy 2 day trip just from jesup to altamaha park. However, that is not allowing for any real hunting time.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2011)

We still talking about this a bit. Have not came up with a plan yet but getting closer.RC


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 15, 2011)

We need to bring this back up!!!  Have canoe will travel.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great adventure.


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 15, 2011)

You could plan this out with food drops along the way. It'd be very doable. Throw a rimfire in the boat as well and shoot squirrels while floating the river. A rod and catch fish... Man... Must be what Heaven is like.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 15, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> You could plan this out with food drops along the way. It'd be very doable. Throw a rimfire in the boat as well and shoot squirrels while floating the river. A rod and catch fish... Man... Must be what Heaven is like.




My idea was one big boat a poontoon maybe full of supplies w a different driver every day. They would push forward set up camp and be ready when the canoe/kayakers arrive...That way all could enjoy the float or just rough it and everyone bring the minimum. 
I got a 17canoe this yr just in case I get to go


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 16, 2011)

I say scrap the pontoon boat, and don't even carry ice!  If you don't kill/catch, you don't eat!  I've been planning a diet anyway.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 16, 2011)

Canoes/kayaks,fishing poles,stickbows and drinking water...men must be men.RC


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 16, 2011)

that  sounds like a blast.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 16, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Canoes/kayaks,fishing poles,stickbows and drinking water...men must be men.RC



I could make do w crackers n viennas for 5 tdays if necessary


----------



## NavyDave (Nov 16, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I say scrap the pontoon boat, and don't even carry ice!  If you don't kill/catch, you don't eat!  I've been planning a diet anyway.



That's whay they call you the APEX predator Marty!!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 17, 2011)

This would be an awesome trip, I got a canoe, rod, and bow, lets go.


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 22, 2011)

We need a date and a location, anybody got any idea's?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 22, 2011)

A trip I wanna make would be from the northern edge of Sansivilla to down town Darien.  Total trip would be 24 river miles, and there are WMAs the whole way, except for a few private tracts the last 6 miles.  Sansavilla, Townsend, Clayhole, and the Altamaha WMAs.  All have hogs and other small game.  Plenty of sandbars to camp on, unless the river is up.  This would be a good 3-4 day trip.


----------



## Steve123 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have some friends that make a trip every year with motor boats they put in at Jacksonville and take out at Darien. It takes them 2 nights and 3 days But thats with motor boats .
Robert ask Mr John does he remenber any Powells around Snipesville.


----------

